

D&D on the Microsoft Surface - aresant
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/02/10/hands-on-dd-on-the-microsoft-surface/

======
aresant
Two more related links showing more:

<http://vimeo.com/7132858?hd=1>

and

<http://vimeo.com/7762030?hd=1>

